# Mazda Spider Recall



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Never heard of a recall like this, and on a side note,.....what is PETA thinking?

Fuel Spiders


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I had seen about the recall on the news, but not about PETA's offer. I once found a fly inside my car. Do you think PETA wants it?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

PETA is thinking they will get a bunch of free cars.

Although the spiders could live in the gas tank, what would they eat to survive?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> PETA is thinking they will get a bunch of free cars.
> 
> Although the spiders could live in the gas tank, what would they eat to survive?


The driver?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be happy to give PETA the stinkbugs that were living under the locking gas cap door of my RAV, but they can't have the car.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I liked the comment about getting the spiders out of your house if you give me the house.
I wonder if there is anybody stupid enough to turn thier car over to PETA.
Scary thing, I am sure there is.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We'll save a spider and take your car...uh that is a great deal FOR PETA!


----------

